# Thymol Crystals, wanted



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

where can you buy thymol crystals that dont cost a big bucks and dont require you to be from a lab. 

i found a recipe for home made thymol patties for varroa. What thymol I did find on net requires that you be a from a lab to purchase it and was too expensive. Anyone have a lead on the stuff.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

With only a few hives why not just buy the premade mite strips- Api Life Var


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Cause six went to twenty, and twenty will turn to fifty (I hope). Im already pouring on the feed, fum-b, Tylan, and apistan. Stuff adds up quick. You know.

Next year I hope to be on organic meds as much as possible. No, not the kind smoked. The thymol by itself will not knock down the population enough. I want to use it in fall on colonies that have high mite loads till I can zap the suckers with something later.

Dont look like I will have the extra tool in my box cause at prices found I might as well just buy it like you suggested.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Maybe this might help...

http://www.medichest.com/thymolcrystalsnf100gram.html


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Best price Ive seen yet. Thanks BeeCurious. Look in you pm's.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

WI-beek said:


> Best price Ive seen yet. Thanks BeeCurious. Look in you pm's.


I have used thymol in my fall syrup feedings the past two years, but I don't plan to use it this year.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

BeeCurious said:


> I have used thymol in my fall syrup feedings the past two years, but I don't plan to use it this year.


Why not? Is that because it didn't work, or because you don't need it?

Adam


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm just trying to avoid all treatments.


----------

